# Comfrey leaves in soap - doesn't it get messy?



## SoapMakerDeluxe (May 3, 2016)

So I'm thinking about making a "Hobbit-themed" soap (with hemp oil, tobacco scent, and comfrey leaf - you know, the Halflings' pipe-weed). 

I'm looking at using comfrey leaf for texture:

https://www.brambleberry.com/Comfrey-Leaf-P6443.aspx

My only thing is, don't these leaves get everywhere as the soap gets used up? It seems like a messy additive.

Any experience with comfrey leaf?


----------



## TeresaT (May 3, 2016)

That sounds like a cool soap!  I have no experience with comfrey leaves; however, I have used calendula petals in soap.  They are a mild exfoliant and just wash down the drain.  Since you are probably not going to use a lot of them,  it shouldn't be a problem.  However, with CP soap, they'll probably turn brown.  Most botanicals do because of the lye.  You could probably do a hot process and add it after the cook...


----------



## SoapMakerDeluxe (May 3, 2016)

Oh, darn. Didn't know that would be an issue. Is there any other issue than the leaves changing color? I can handle brown leaves, it kind of fits with the theme. But if they become useless, that might be an issue.

Anyone else here have experience with comrey leaves as well?


----------



## Seawolfe (May 3, 2016)

Ive used infused comfrey and nettle in some soaps. I infused the olive or almond oil a while and strained before using. It was pale green at the start and faded to a biscuity tan color. French green clay helps it be more green.


----------



## lsg (May 4, 2016)

As the previous poster stated, you can infuse the oil that you use in the soap.  Infuse olive or other oil with comfrey and use that oil as part of your recipe.


----------



## SoapMakerDeluxe (May 4, 2016)

Forgive my newbness--what do you mean by "infuse"? Put the comfrey in the oil before mixing it with the lye water?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 4, 2016)

An infusion is basically a "tea" made by steeping the leaves in either oil or water. It's just that the word "tea" means an infusion with real tea leaves, and an infusion is the generic term for anything made like you'd make tea. 

Hot infusion means to use hot water or warmed oil and let the leaves steep for a few hours. Cold infusion means to use room temp liquid and let the leaves steep for some days or weeks. After you strain the leaves out, the resulting liquid is the infusion. You use the infusion, not the leaves, in your soap.


----------



## SoapMakerDeluxe (May 4, 2016)

Oh. I wanted it to actually be in the soap, that's what the question is about.

So does anyone here have experience with that? Putting comfrey leaves in their actual lye soap?


----------



## penelopejane (May 4, 2016)

SoapMakerDeluxe said:


> My only thing is, don't these leaves get everywhere as the soap gets used up? It seems like a messy additive.
> 
> Any experience with comfrey leaf?



They sure do like every other botanical and soap swirls on top of soap. That is why I hate them. They do not wash down my drain easily at all.


----------



## Susie (May 4, 2016)

I am one of those folks that do not like "stuff" in my soap.  If you simply have to have some thing for a texture contrast, what about poppy seeds, coffee, or oatmeal?  Each behave better than petals or leaves of any sort.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 4, 2016)

"...But if they become useless, that might be an issue...."

I'm curious -- what do you mean by "useless"? I get the feeling you have two issues in mind and this is what is confusing, at least to me -- one is whether the leaves themselves are worthwhile adding to soap for their appearance and the second is whether comfrey in soap provides any medical or "nourishing" benefits.


----------



## coffeetime (May 5, 2016)

Why not just grind the leaves into a fine powder and add the powder? Then, no clumpy leaves but still comfrey in the soap. I do that with carrot leaves and spinach.


----------

